# North Carolina Charter



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

We are considering a trip to the Pamlico Sound area in September. We are looking to charter a boat on-the-cheap. Anything that has most of it's systems working occasionally, and doesn't smell like a sewer, will probably be a welcome relief from my boat. Any suggestions? Are there even boats in the water at the peak of hurricane season?


----------



## castingoff (Dec 26, 2013)

You might have some luck posting to Craigslist in the area; it's EastNc.Craigslist(dot) org. Lots of northerners are trekking south down the ICW during that time, so you should be fine wrt hurricane season. Just watch your radar and pre-plan as to what you'd do if one blows in.

There's also a facebook group called Carolina Sailors that you could try.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

castingoff said:


> You might have some luck posting to Craigslist in the area; it's EastNc.Craigslist(dot) org. Lots of northerners are trekking south down the ICW during that time, so you should be fine wrt hurricane season. Just watch your radar and pre-plan as to what you'd do if one blows in.
> 
> There's also a facebook group called Carolina Sailors that you could try.


Thanks. Good info.


----------



## kbyte (Jun 6, 2007)

Bow-to-Stern in Oriental charters boats. Check Boat Rentals :: Sailing Lessons :: Bow To Stern Boating :: Oriental NC


----------

